
Roc: Modern web development system - ingve
http://www.getroc.org/
======
chrischen
Looks like it's a generator/updater for the boilerplate of your webstack,
similar to
[https://github.com/TrueCar/gluestick/tree/cybrass/hostname-c...](https://github.com/TrueCar/gluestick/tree/cybrass/hostname-
changes)

Given how complex a React+Redux stack can be (lots of indepdent modules and
projects) I've found Gluestick to be useful so that I can ignore the
boilerplate setup.

------
jitl
What is it? Yeoman (a project template system)? NPM2: NPM Harder? It claims to
reduce boilerplate and provide the best developer system out of the box......
with no indication of what that even means. It's self-parody of Javascript
that this makes it to the HN front page.

~~~
arsovik
The main difference to boilerplate generators like Yeoman is that Roc collects
an entire set of dependencies into a single npm package, versions it and
provides a generic way to start using them within a project (CLI +
configuration).

It does not introduce an extra api-layer, you use things like React like you
normally would.

In short terms the boilerplate is shifted into a versioned module that has a
CLI and simple configuration system. The main goal of this is to keep
complexity of things like Webpack, universal rendering and the like outside
your actual project.

When you generate an app with Yeoman you get all the code dumped into your
project. With Roc you get a thin skeleton that depends on the larger module
that can be updated through npm.

Think of it like npm module composition.

~~~
jitl
Put that on the homepage. Compare A (your app on Yeoman) to B (your app on
Roc). Show me why I should use this!

~~~
arsovik
Good suggestion. We have written a bit more about it here. How a typical
workflow would look as a developer/user.

[https://medium.com/@DZV/roc-one-solution-to-javascript-
fatig...](https://medium.com/@DZV/roc-one-solution-to-javascript-
fatigue-b14ea07b9763#.3igzifp2h)

------
gkya
I like how among js people modern means newr than the yesterday's.

------
LukeB_UK
Github repo: [https://github.com/rocjs/roc](https://github.com/rocjs/roc)

------
staticelf
Error 503 Backend fetch failed Backend fetch failed

Unstable is modern. :D

